# اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعوديه



## eng_m7mdgmal (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعوديه 

اسم المكتب اسم المدير المسئول الهاتف

1 مكتب الجزيرة للاستشارات الهندسية خليل عبدالكريم الفريح 4785270
2 عبدالرحمن الربيعة وشريكه عبدالرحمن الربيعة 03/8344210
3 مكتب الركن للاستشارات الهندسية جمال ابراهيم المديفر 4197425
4 المركز الاستشاري الوطني خالد حسن عبدالحفيظ السمان 4761285
5 دار الدراسات العمرانية باسم صبحي الشهابي 4622888
6 الاتقان للدراسات الهندسية عصام محمد محمود 4452364
7 زهير فايز ومشاركوه عبدالله احمد حميد الدين 02/6547171
8 بيت الخبرة للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله ال ابراهيم 4626504
9 مكتب الفرات للاستشارات الهندسية البيئية فؤاد بن فهد الصالح 2291082
10 الفرحان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
11 مكتب الفرحان لاستشارات نظم السلامة الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
12 شركة الاتحاد الهندسي (خطيب وعلمي) سمير سعيد عاشور 4778384
13 الهيئة الاستشارية (د.احمد عبدالوارث) عبدالوهاب راغب فودة 4161955
14 المكتب العربي للخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية سامح مصباح كنعان 4643538
15 شركة عزمي عبدالهادي وعبدالله المعيبد للاستشارات عبداللطيف عبدالهادي 03/8588877
16 مكتب العيد للاستشارات الهندسية حمد بن محمد العيد 03/8332266
17 راديكون- مكتب الخليج للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بنية الاحمدي 03/8954242
18 اليوسفي للهندسة القيمية عبدالعزيز سليمان اليوسفي 2915374
19 العطيشان مهندسون استشاريون فاروق نظمى الزهارنة 4652841
20 مكتب الهمة للدراسات د. عبدالعزيز البابطين 2786195
21 المصلي للخدمات الاستشارية د.محمد سعيد مصلي 4704601
22 شركة عبدالله السيف وشريكه للدراسات والاستشارات م عبدالله السيف 4653269
23 فيصل المهدي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد الزيات 2060796
24 الحجيلان للاستشارات الهندسية مدحت بشير / وليد مرعي 4761414
25 مكتب ابو الطاهر الاستشاري حسين عبدالله ابوالطاهر 4792529
26 دار انجاز لاستشارات الطاقة والهندسة عبدالرحمن عبدالمحسن التويجري 2922773
27 طلال الطاهر مهندسون استشاريون ومعماريون طلال الطاهر حسني الطاهر 4728612
28 الطيب مهندسون استشاريون محمود كمال الشرقاوي 4774477
29 مكتب شاهين للاستشارات الهندسية عاطف عبدالرحمن الشناوي 4783605
30 المجموعة العربية للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالمجيد ابراهيم علام 2866916
31 الفنيون السعوديون للاستشارات الهندسية خالد اديب محمد مكحل 03/894302
32 مكتب الحبشي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد بكر الحبشي 02/6528987
33 مكتب المهندس عبدالعزيز شربيني للهندسة عبدالعزيز اسعد شربيني 02/6941631
34 مكتب سليمان عبدالله الخريجي الاستشاري هيثم ابراهيم الرز 02/6658305
35 مكتب احمد مختار بنجر للاستشارات الهندسية احمد مختار بنجر 02/6533080
36 مكتب البراك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالحميد ابراهيم فودة 03/5876064
37 مكتب عبدالرحمن حسين باصرة للاستشارات الهندسية سعيد محروس باناعمة 03/8438182
38 مكتب ناصر الملحم للاستشارات الهندسية ناصر فهد الملحم 03/8675003
39 مكتب عبدالله بالطيور الاستشاري عبدالله عبدالرحمن بالطيور 03/8990110
40 ادوار مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالرحمن الرسيني 2932263
41 مكتب الجندل الهندسي سلطان ونيس عمير الربيع 04/6243456
42 شركة زهير قاسم وشريكه للاستشارات الهندسية زهير عبدالغفور قاسم 
43 مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية احمد السيف 4648899
44 قاب للاستشارات الهندسية حسين علي البلوشي 03/8334733
45 المجموعة الاستشارية الهندسية اسامة فؤاد العلي 4654406
46 مكتب عبدالرحمن المبارك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالرحمن عبداللطيف المبارك 2930573
47 مكتب النفيسة للمساحة عبدالرحمن عبدالله النفيسة 4651484
48 المكتب الوطني للمساحة ذواد عبدالله الذواد 4616254
49 دلتا مهندسون استشاريون عبداللطيف السيف 4616060
50 مكتب سعود كانو للاستشارات الهندسية ناجي لطفي علي 03/8355761
51 المصممون السعوديون مهندسون استشاريون يحيى عبدالغظيم 03/8340840
52 رواسي للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد بن محفوظ 02/6620231
53 مكتب الجربوع مهندسون استشاريون عبدالغني سعيد عبدالغني 06/3246969
54 مكتب الخدمات الهندسية والفنية محمد عبدالمؤمن 06/326674
55 مكتب السلوم للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالعزيز فهد السلوم 06/3260066
56 مكتب القصر للاستشارات الهندسية خالد صالح الجناحي 06/3623626
57 دار التصاميم الحديثة للاستشارات الهندسية عودة بن عايد الاحمدي 03/8877933
58 مكتب الحمدان الاستشاري مايكل فرانسيس براينت 03/8983641
59 مكتب الزايد مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4910441
60 مكتب الشاطيء للاستشارات الهندسية محمد حسام ابراهيم 07/3211100
61 مكتب دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية هشام ابراهيم الملائكة 2060088
62 مكتب يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير 03/8935222
63 المكتب الشرقي للاستشارات الهندسية مصطفى السيد دياب 03/8304845
64 مكتب الماضي معماريون ومهندسون استشاريون حمد بن محمد الماضي 4784912
65 المكتب الهندسي السعودي الاستشاري هندي سعدون الرويلي 04/6249300
66 مكتب محمد عصيد الشراري للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عصيد الشراري 04/6253772
67 مكتب عبدالاله الخريجي للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالاله الخريجي 04/4242227
68 مكتب سلطان للاستشارات الهندسية سلطان محمد الشهري 04/4249998
69 مكتب مرسام للاستشارات الهندسية خالد محمد الصلحاني 06/5341031
70 مكتب اجا للاستشارات الهندسية سامي ناوي الشمري 06/5322610
71 مكتب الموسى للاستشارات الهندسية ياسر محمد سليمان 06/5344648
72 مكتب الحسنية للاستشارات الهندسية اسامة حسن موسى 07/2218001
73 مكتب الموحدين للمساحة حسين عبدالله عسيري 07/2243143
74 مكتب الشبل مهندسون استشاريون عاطف عبدالله الشبل 07/2294675
75 مكتب البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون علي محمد الشعيبي 4543330
76 مؤسسة الحماية المدنية عدنان زكي العباسي الهاشمي 02/6686183
77 مكتب العوامي الهندسي الاستشاري حسين محمد ال جمعة 03/8551006
78 مكتب اركال للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد الفهاد 06/3691169
79 دار الاندلس مهندسون استشاريون جلال درويش 02/6600688
80 مكتب محمد رضا قطان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بيومي محمد 4641134
81 مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية السعودي فهد التميمي 4659975
82 مكتب مسكني للخدمات الاستشارية صالح عبدالرحمن المحيسن 04/8446666
83 مكتب تاج الدين للاستشارات الهندسية تاج الدين محمد الحاج حسيت 02/6686187
84 مكتب الخطيب للهندسة مهندسون استشاريون محمد عاصم الخطيب 02/2213016
85 مكتب خزام مهندسون استشاريون صالح عبدالرحمن السحيباني 4644585
86 سحاب للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4658181
87 شركة التنقنيون السعوديون - سعودي تك سليمان العقيل الحمدان 4778770
88 مكتب الفن المعماري للاستشارات الهندسية سعود دغيم الشمري 2177758
89 مكتب طارق اليافي للاستشارات الهندسية توفيق جميعي 02/6915794
90 مكتب الدغيثر مهندسون معماريون عبدالله سعود الدغيثر 4191227

منقول


----------



## salahbaziedy (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بيت الخبره ...........يرجى اعاده النظر اليه 
رواتبه منتظمه ...لكن اداره فاشله


----------



## ملهم الحجي (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (8 مارس 2011)

اخواني واخواتي هذه عناوين شركات المقاولات في السعوديه اتمنى ان الموضوع مش مكرر.....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بسم الله

شركة وتد السعودية 
خميس مشيط - طريق الملك سعود كيلو(6) - مجمع بن عوير التجاري. 
هاتف : 2330434/07 
فاكس : 2330001/07 
ص.ب : 1268 - رقم العضوية : 14392 
فرع جدة : 
شرق الخط السريع 
هاتف : 2271433/02- 2271432/02 
فاكس : 2271412/02 
بريد إليكتروني : [email protected] 

النفط والغاز 
العنوان: الظهران - الدوحه 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.6983 
الظهران 
الرمز البريدي 31942 
هاتف: 8910000 
فاكس: 8911588 

شركة هاكتون 
Head Quarter: Al-Khobar 
32nd Street Between Prince Mukren St. And Prince Hamoud St. Green Belt Area, Al-Khobar P.O. Box 991 Al-Khobar - 31952 
Tel: 03-882 0323/882 2058 
03-882 3541/882 3569 
Fax: 03-882 1709 Riyadh Branch 
Batha Public Street Sanie Commercial and Housing Center Riyadh 
Tel: 01-404 1800 
Fax: 01-404 1800 
Jeddah Branch 
Dejlah Street # 4 Mushrefah Dist. 
P.O. Box 10387 Jeddah - 21433 
Tel: 02-665 2268 
Fax: 02-665 4947 Yanbu Branch 
11, Shareh Al Kawther Radwa 4 Royal Commission Yanbu Al-Sinaiyah P.O. Box 31236 
Tel: 04-392 6184 
Fax: 04-392 6148 

شركة Mittsuiالسعودية 
P. O. Box 6030, Riyadh 11442, Saudi Arabia 
(9th Floor, Al-Faisaliah Office Tower 
King Fahad Highway, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia) 
TEL (966-1) 273-4884 
FAX (966-1) 273-4880 

P. O. Box 22620, Jeddah 21416, Saudi Arabia 
(Saudi Business Center, 4th Floor, Office No.407 
Madinah Road, Sharafeyyah District Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) 
TEL (966-2) 651-6939 , 651-3921, 651-3846 
FAX (966-2) 657-5179 


P. O. Box 1471, Al-Khobar 31952, Saudi Arabia 
(2nd Floor, Ace Bldg., 28th Street, Al-Khobar, Saudi Arabia) 
TEL (966-3) 882-3789 , 2033, 1940, 3957 
FAX (966-3) 882-2203 

شركة ماك 
P.O.Box 855, Al-Khobar 31952, 
Saudi Arabia 
Tel: (966)(3) 882 2233 
Fax: (966)(3) 882 5804 
Tlx:871118 MAC SJ 
E-mail : [email protected] 
شركة اجاكت 
Postal address : 
P.O. Box 7814, Dammam-31472, Saudi Arabia 
Telephone 
+966-3-827 3809 / 827 5291 
FAX 
+966-3-8268901 
E-Mail 
General Information: [email protected] 

شركة المقاولات المتكاملة المحدودة 
P.O. Box No. 20339 
Al-Khobar 31952 
Tel. No. 966-3-887-9680 
Fax. No. 966-3-887-9684 
E-mail : [email protected] 

شركة Mtcللمقاولات 
P.O.Box 172 
Al-Khobar 31952 

Phone: +966 3 8822233 
Fax: +966 3 8825956 
Email: [email protected] 


فريسينة السعودية العربية 
بريد : 6881 
جده 21452 
هاتف: +966 2 6602365 
فاكس: +966 2 6695503 
بريد ألكتروني: [email protected] 

شركة آفاق الخليج 
Prince Faisal Bin Fahad St. 
P.O. Box No. 255 
Al Khobar 
Telephone +966 3 8993344 
Fax +966 3 8972790 
E-Mail [email protected] 


شركة جاما 
P.O. Box 20814 
Al Thoqbah 31952 
Tel : (966-3) 898 2452 / 898 1972 
Fax : (966-3) 898 1700 
e-mail : [email protected] 

شركة ميتسكو 
P.O. Box 109, Riyadh 11383 Saudi Arabia 
Tel: (+966-1) 2653001 
Fax: (+966-1) 2651109 
Email: [email protected] 

شركة اليمامة 
Dammam, Khobar Dammam Highway, P.O. Box: 76657, Khobar : 31952Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 
Tel 
+966 3 8580888 
Fax 
+966 3 8580999 
[email protected] 
Riyadh Branch 
Al Russaiss Building, Olaya Street. P.O. Box: 68842, Riyadh: 11537 Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 
Tel 
+966 1 4603030 
Fax 
+966 1 4603232 
[email protected] 

شركة السعودية للإعمار 
Tel : 00 966 3 8594566 
P.O.Box 17,Dammam 31411, Fax: 00966 3 8593650 
K.S.A. [email protected] 

شركة عمليات الخليج 
Tel.Head Office : +9663 8948742 
Dir.Tel:8980331 Fax:8947546 
P.O.Box 3106 Al-Khobar 31952 
Email: [email protected] 

شركة ايه بي في السعودية 
جدة ـ المملكة العربية السعودية ـ شارع الأمير سلطان 
ص ب 19750 جدة 21445 المملكة العربية السعودية : 

tel : 6829891 (2-966) 6981878 (2-966) 
fax: 6829346 (2-966) 
e-mail: [email protected] 

شركة شيد 
يرجى إرسال السيرة الذاتية إلى منسق الإدارة : 
البريد الإلكتـرونـي : [email protected] 
أو على رقم الفاكس : 8343910 - 03 - 966+ 
شركة الشويعر 
ص .ب 60085 
الدمام 31411 
تلفون : 8468328 (03) 8417464 (03) 
فاكس : 8468353 (03) 
Email :[email protected] 

المؤسسة العربية للمقاولات 
P.O. Box 8415 
Dammam 31482 
Tel.: +966 3 8341924 
Fax:+966 3 8342071 
e-mail: [email protected] 

شركة ماربكو 
Phone +966 3 827 3114 
Fax +966 3 826 7468 
Emails [email protected] general information 
[email protected] overseas communications 
[email protected] products & services 
P.O. Box 5038 
Dammam 31422 

شركة تشغيل وتطوير المدن الصناعية 
.O.Box 32964 Jeddah 21438 - Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 
Telephone: +996 2 6370000 Ext. 101 - Fax: +966 2 6377177 
More information: [email protected] 

شركة سبك للمقاولات 
[email protected] 
دار الخليج للهندسة 
[email protected] 

شركة Snamprogetti 
http://www.snamprogetti.it/cgi-bin/s...ceghdglmdfno.0 

شركة سعودي اوجيه 
http://www.saudioger.com/employement.php 
شركة اعمار التي تدير مدينة الملك عبدالله الأقتصادية 
http://www.mbt-saudi-arabia.com/DCCS...abia/En/Career 
شركة المقاولات الوطنية 
http://www.nccpowerprojects.com/company.jsp


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (24 مايو 2011)

ما رأيكم يا اخوانى فى مكتب سمير صالح ابو غليه بمكه 
للاستشارات الهندسيه 
ارجوا الافاده ومن فضلكم الاستزاده


----------



## حموكشه (24 مايو 2011)

ياجماعة دى مش افضل مكاتب فى السعودية ولا حاجة اه هم فيهم مكاتب كويسة بس احب انبه ان دى اسماء المكاتب المسجلة لدى الهيئة الصناعية السعودية


----------



## mhafeth (25 مايو 2011)

Thanks a lot
Can you upload all the data in one file


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (26 يوليو 2011)

انا لدى عرض من دار التصاميم الحديثة للاستشارات الهندسية ارجو الافادة عن حالة هدا المكتب و دفع الرواتب ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bazoonline (27 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة لمكتب دار التصاميم الحديثة .... أنا أعرف ناس شغالة فى المكتب ده ... هو مكتب كويس ومرتباته منتظمة وبيأخد شغل اشراف على التنفيذ كويس من الوزارات والهيئات


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## اشرف عابدين (1 يناير 2012)

يا شباب عايز عاناويين مكاتب المساحة المحترمة فى السعودية


----------



## احمد بلش (27 فبراير 2012)

​*انا لدى عرض من المكتب العربي للاستشارات الهندسية بالرياض - الملز لصاحبة الدكتور خالد محمد الاخضر العربي ارجو الافادة عن حالة هدا المكتب و دفع الرواتب ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mixato (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم --- اخوانى الكرام انا لدى عرض من شركة السيف للاستشارات الهندسيه براتب 2500 ريال وانا مهندس كهرباء خريج 2008 وقد عملت بمجال المصانع وفتره قصيره بمجال المقاولات او بمعنى اصح حاليا وانا معى اوتوكاد واجيده الى حد ما


ارجو من اخوانى الكرام اعطائى النصيحه الجيده -- هل ارضى بهذا العقد ام ماذا افعل--وفى حالة قبول تعاقد ماهى الترتيبات التى يجب ان اقوم بها حتى اكون فى طريق امان انشاءالله

انتظركم
​


----------



## sherifmadkor (7 مارس 2012)

شركة الاتحاد الهندسي (خطيب وعلمي) سمير سعيد عاشور 4778384
=تساوى مقاول أنفار =تساوى مقاول بالراس

فرع الرياض إسم على الفاضى


----------



## mixato (10 مارس 2012)

mixato قال:


> السلام عليكم --- اخوانى الكرام انا لدى عرض من شركة السيف للاستشارات الهندسيه براتب 2500 ريال وانا مهندس كهرباء خريج 2008 وقد عملت بمجال المصانع وفتره قصيره بمجال المقاولات او بمعنى اصح حاليا وانا معى اوتوكاد واجيده الى حد ما
> 
> 
> ارجو من اخوانى الكرام اعطائى النصيحه الجيده -- هل ارضى بهذا العقد ام ماذا افعل--وفى حالة قبول تعاقد ماهى الترتيبات التى يجب ان اقوم بها حتى اكون فى طريق امان انشاءالله
> ...


اخوانى 
ممكن مساعده اكرمك الله


----------



## max_kimo2005 (10 مارس 2012)

*حد يعرف حاجه عن شركة ماجد البوقمى بجده ........... ياريت حد يفيدنى عشان جايلى عرض فيها*


----------



## amlegypt (10 مارس 2012)

2500 راتب شهرى قليل بالنسبه للسعودية


----------



## هانى حميده (10 مارس 2012)

*موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووز*


----------



## jihadalkadi (16 أبريل 2012)

دار التصاميم الهندسية هوي صمم المشروع يلي انا فيه مدير... جماعة كويسين ومرتبين ...بعرف المهندس خالد ايوب مدير المكتب الفني ونعم الاخلاق والمعرفة....اتوكل على الله


----------



## Mostafa-Atif (16 أبريل 2012)

تعليقا علي الزميل في موضوع الاداره الفاشله 
احب ابشرك معظم المكاتب ادارتها فاشله الا من رحم ربي لاسباب كثيره 
اصحابها بيكونو موظفين حكوميين و ما يعرفو شيء عن الاداره و لا ادارة المكاتب ده غير حب منصب المدير المتمكن من قلوبهم شيء طبيعي يعني انك تلاقي اداره فاشله 
انا عملت في مكتب فيه طاقم كويس جدااااااا 
والمكتب كان يخسر بسبب ان ادارته دون المستوي


----------



## م/غيلان (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود مميز


----------



## mfa2311mfa (26 مايو 2013)

فعلا بيت الخبره رواتب منتظمه انما اداره قمه في الفشل عندهم مدير اسمه احمد عبيدات (مش عايز اشتم)


----------



## eng_kareem.rizk (2 يونيو 2013)

عرفت حاجه يا هندسه عن مكتب سمير صالح ابو غليه بمكه


----------



## Els3id Fathy (2 يونيو 2013)

وماذا عن مكتب النعيم لللإستشارات العمرانية ؟
أرجو الافادة


----------



## eng_kareem.rizk (3 يونيو 2013)

بقولك يا باشا عرفت حاجه عن المكتب رد عليا ضرورى


----------



## eng_kareem.rizk (4 يونيو 2013)

يا جماعه حد يعرف مكتب سمير صالح ابو غليه


----------



## smart_eng1 (25 يونيو 2015)

ايه رايكم فى مكتب aaw دكتور أحمد عبد الوارث فرع الخبر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

